# Post your pick-up lines here



## PeterNewton (Feb 3, 2010)

I was doing math last night and came up with this idea.
Here are some of my favourite pick-up lines:

Did you fart? Because you're blowing me away.
Are you from Tennessee? Well, it's a 10 I see.

And of course, the classic?
Did it hurt? I mean, when you fell from heaven.


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 3, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> Did you fart? Because you're blowing me away.



Quality.  I'd guess the girl in question would need a really good sense of humour.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey, would you let me pop an edge and see your core?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 3, 2010)

I use this one (it really works! Too bad I didn't actually like the girl & was just messing around.) 

Wanna hear a riddle?
What does a polar bear & me have in common?
We both know how to >*scoot closer*< break the ice >*do the eyebrow thing*<


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm like a Rubik's Cube, I have a million positions.

-props to my friends

To Cyrus: For people who can't solve it it makes sense.


----------



## shelley (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm just going to leave this here


----------



## peterbat (Feb 3, 2010)

Did you fart? Because it smells like carrots.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 4, 2010)

The worst pickup line ever is "I lost my phone number so could i have yours?"


----------



## idpapro (Feb 4, 2010)

im like a small cube, i go fast


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 4, 2010)

So, you're a girl, right?


----------



## fundash (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll show you my sexy move, and you don't even have to lube _MY_ cube!


----------



## yeee707 (Feb 4, 2010)

Are you a parking ticket, cause you've got fine written all over you!
Do you have a map, cause I got lost in your eyes.
Do you work for UPS, cause I saw you checking out my package.
You're a doctor right? Cause I have a broken heart that needs fixing.


----------



## Sin-H (Feb 4, 2010)

I once made a girl use the Pi line on a random person:

"How come I know so many digits of Pi and not the 11 digits of your phone number?"

Actually, that night was fun, our flirt consisted of making the other one try the stupidest pick-up lines on random persons... :fp


----------



## F.P. (Feb 4, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> I once made a girl use the Pi line on a random person:
> 
> "How come I know so many digits of Pi and not the 11 digits of your phone number?"
> 
> Actually, that night was fun, our flirt consisted of making the other one try the stupidest pick-up lines on random persons... :fp



Larissa?


----------



## Sin-H (Feb 4, 2010)

F.P. said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > I once made a girl use the Pi line on a random person:
> ...


wtf? no.


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 4, 2010)

Does this rag smell like chloroform to you?


----------



## PeterNewton (Feb 4, 2010)

This is not really a pick-up line, but it could be used as one. My new teacher said "You gotta come, come on time, and participate." (He was laying down the rules for our new class.)


----------



## panyan (Feb 4, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Hey, would you let me pop an edge and see your core?



lol 



goatseforever said:


> Does this rag smell like chloroform to you?



YES! THE MOST HILARIOUS YET!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 4, 2010)

I know your parents told you not to talk to strangers... so let's just make out

and I loved the chloroform one.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 4, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Does this rag smell like chloroform to you?



That is genius... Amazing...


----------



## Muesli (Feb 4, 2010)

*Place fingers on one hand in an arrow shape*

*jab the girl on the head*

"Like"


----------



## ZhanChiboy (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry for the bump, but heres a couple cube ones.

Hey girl, are you a Zhanchi? Because I'm Dayan to have you.
Hey girl, I'll be using my 15 seconds of inspection to inspect you.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 3, 2014)

Your cubies are as beautiful as rubies
What i got is weilong'er than most other guys'


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 5, 2014)

1:If nothing last forever will you be my nothing?

2:
Hey did it hurt?
Hurt when?
Well you know uh when you ah tripped and fell?
(Giggle giggle) umm I guess so
Oh okay sorry that it hurts. Gah I completely butchered that pickup line.

And play out from there


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey, did you fart? Cause you just blew me over.


----------

